# Truck Starter Motor



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

Probably a dumb question but how well would a 24v truck starter motor work on a big road bike ( XS1100 ) for an EV conversion ? We have built a homemade controller from electric fork lift parts and tested it with the BIG fork lift motor and works well but cant find a small motor for a bike project on this side of the world.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The usual arguments against using starter motors are that they use bushes instead of ball bearings, they are only meant for very short duration use, they will over heat if used for long duration, they are not designed for the job.

It would be worth looking at other motor options, perhaps in smaller forklifts, pedestrian controlled instead of ride on. Even pump motors if you can make a way around them often having a female splined shaft, or a tang drive.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

You would probably be best trying to get a golf cart motor - or a pump motor off a forklift (you will then have fun with sorting a driveshaft)

Have a look at your starter motor - specifically the bearings if its got plain bearings it won't last very long 
If it's got ball bearings then it could be worth a try


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
I have just found an old Lansing Bagnal electric tow truck here in Gore
I will try and have a look at it - see how big the motor is
would you be interested in it?


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

First issue is starter motors are designed for intermittent infrequent duty, not continuous duty, and secondly 24 volts is really limited

For a bike there are two routes to go from what I have seen. Expensive motors made for ebikes, or golf cart motors which are much less expensive. 

Golf Cart motors run as low as 24 volts, but are rare and antiquated. 36 volts is still around and can be had but on their way out. 48 volts today is the norm. You can find golf cart motors in 2 to 20 hp and higher if you cross over to AC. Golf carts today can do 10's second 1/4 mile at 120 mph.


----------



## dcbusman (Aug 13, 2013)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> I have just found an old Lansing Bagnal electric tow truck here in Gore
> I will try and have a look at it - see how big the motor is
> would you be interested in it?


Hi Duncan, yes Ill be interested if its size is suitable !

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll go out tomorrow to have a look - I hope I will be able to see the motor!


----------

